# Kessler: The Ride vs The Cross vs The Alpine



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just before i start the post, I'd like to point out...FIRST POST!

*cough* Anyway,

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm thinking of buying a Kessler board since I've heard of it's reputation and I am quite serious about snowboarding.

*I read The Ride review and was wondering if anyone knows the difference between each of the three main Kessler snowboards and more importantly: If anyone has experienced any of them?* 'm not sure which one to get, I'm leaning towards The Cross but Kessler being Kessler, it's not exactly cheap and I don't want to buy it until I'm sure what the differences are etc...etc...

I've googled Kessler and found the website but it isn't brilliantly clear and there are hardly any videos on youtube on Kessler and very limited information on google (surprisingly). 

Many thanks 8)

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: Additional information:

Here are the "noob essentials" about me, but this question is more general. But whatever 

Weight: 70kg/154lbs
Boot size: 10.5
Riding style (do you like to charge steeps? Spin 7's/9's, ride groomers?): I like sticking on the piste and racing down the mountain in record speeds and doing the occasional trick or two.
Age (are you still growing and puttin on weight?): 20, weight is fairly constant.
Budget (if you have one): I'm about to be ripped off by Kessler, so... don't worry about the budget. (haha)
Your location of riding: The Alps, France. Specifically Tignes/Val D'Isere in December 2015.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:welcome:

I don’t know the boards, can't help to compare... I also don't think you will find many guys here who would know them... you may have more luck at bomberonline.com
Also.. visit the Kessler homepage every now and then for updates on events; they usually have many demo days in A and CH which may be a destination for a trip.


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

neni said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I don’t know the boards, can't help to compare... I also don't think you will find many guys here who would know them... you may have more luck at bomberonline.com
> Also.. visit the Kessler homepage every now and then for updates on events; they usually have many demo days in A and CH which may be a destination for a trip.


Thank you for your reply and advice 

That sounds good actually, i'll definitely watch out for that - thanks!!


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Do you ride alpine hardboots? That is where Kessler excels and is why she referred you to bomber. Their bread and butter is from alpine race boards.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I have been on the Ride, and another forum member owns one. What is your experience level? (be honest here) They're all a lot of board unless you're looking for a VERY aggressive carving machine.

The Alpine and Cross are race boards, do not buy them.

The ride is much stiffer, and much more heavily cambered than pretty much anything out there marketed as a "freeride" board.

I found the ride had very good edgehold in choppy groomed snow. But I found my board (Virus Avalanche FLP AFT) had overall better edgehold in all conditions. The Kessler would probably be what I'd choose if I was racing a banked slalom course, but I wouldn't buy it otherwise.

Where do you normally ride? What snow conditions? What do you ultimately want out of a board?

I don't want to deter you from buying a good board, I'm just skeptical the Kessler is right for your needs. I think it's a VERY niche board, and I ride a niche board myself...

edit: Sorry just read the end of your post. If you're looking to do some softboot carving, the Ride is certainly an option, but I'd also look at the Volkl Coal XT, Virus Avalanche FLP AFT or UFC, Donek Flux, or the Oxess freeride boards.

Here's what the Volkl Coal can do in the right hands:


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

Alpine Duke said:


> Do you ride alpine hardboots? That is where Kessler excels and is why she referred you to bomber. Their bread and butter is from alpine race boards.


No, Yeah I guess that's true.





poutanen said:


> I have been on the Ride, and another forum member owns one. What is your experience level? (be honest here) They're all a lot of board unless you're looking for a VERY aggressive carving machine.
> 
> The Alpine and Cross are race boards, do not buy them.
> 
> ...


My experience level is one year. I've been snowboarding a total of three weeks. Once in December for a week and once in March/April for a week.

I'm at the dry slope most days and can't stop snowboarding; best thing ever!

I normally ride in The Alps in France. I was in Les Arc (with seriously dreadful snowfall that season, worst snow since 1969 apparenly...) in December and Val Thorens in March.

Snow conditions varied in December. 1800 was icey as hell and snow wasn't great. 2000m+ was decent snow, plenty of powder.

March it was the typical slushy feeling as season starts to end and excellent snow in Val Thorens. 

I'm going to Tignes/Val D'isere in December, and I want to seriously go HAM on the snow, race down the mountain in record speed. The faster I go, the happier I am....until I knock myself out (and possibly die?) when I catch an edge (Y)

No but seriously, I'm a speed freak.

So speed is pretty good on my priority list when looking at boards. If the design looks good, that's a plus but it's not an absolute necessary thing to have. But having a sweet design (as you guys know) is brownie points on the mountain 

Oh and thank you very much for commenting, you're really helping me decide on what board to buy; so I am really grateful for your help and advice. 

_______________________________________________-

Edit: I am currently riding the Endeavour BOD board. Link here


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay so right now you're riding a rocker, twin board. In other words a very freestyle oriented board...

The Kessler Ride is a very extreme opposite from that! I honestly don't think you'd enjoy it.

You should try a more camber oriented, directional board.

If it were my money, I'd buy something like a Burton Custom X, Prior Mens Freeride, Jones Flagship, etc. and spend the money you've saved on some private lessons. Going fast gets boring quick, carving HARD, and carving WELL are where the real thrills come from if you're planning on staying on-piste.

Have fun!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

3 weeks of snowboarding... that means you're a beginner overestimating your abilities or a heavenly gifted natural talen. (Likelyhood for the first is higher ). 

Do us and yourself a favour and slow down and work on carving technique and only begin to look into speed when you have enough edge control to react, go around, brake if someone gets in your way if you're riding at high speed - whatever number you consider as "speed". After three weeks, you just don’t have that yet :dunno:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> 3 weeks of snowboarding... that means you're a beginner overestimating your abilities or a heavenly gifted natural talen. (Likelyhood for the first is higher ).
> 
> Do us and yourself a favour and slow down and work on carving technique and only begin to look into speed when you have enough edge control to react, go around, brake if someone gets in your way if you're riding at high speed - whatever number you consider as "speed". After three weeks, you just don’t have that yet :dunno:


Thank you neni.
Couldn't have said it better myself.

Of course, now we have to make sure the OP understands what is actually "carving". Hint: it's not simply linking turns.:dry:


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

neni said:


> 3 weeks of snowboarding... that means you're a beginner overestimating your abilities or a heavenly gifted natural talen. (Likelyhood for the first is higher ).
> 
> Do us and yourself a favour and slow down and work on carving technique and only begin to look into speed when you have enough edge control to react, go around, brake if someone gets in your way if you're riding at high speed - whatever number you consider as "speed". After three weeks, you just don’t have that yet :dunno:


I guess you're right... =/

But what distinguishes beginner/intermediate/expert riders? (In your opinion)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't lose your enthusiasm for snowboarding!

Just (dare I say it?) slow down a bit and make sure you are in FULL control of your board. Generally, beginners do not have this ability, even on easier slopes.
Get technique mastered, then add speed.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Icey said:


> But what distinguishes beginner/intermediate/expert riders? (In your opinion)


This is how Fernie's snow school breaks it down:

"Adult Snowboard Ability Levels
Group 1 This is your first time snowboarding.
Group 2 You ride cautiously and find green runs a challenge
Group 3 You ride green runs comfortably but would like more confidence.
Group 4 You ride blue runs. You would like to learn some basic tricks and learn to ride switch.
Group 5 You ride blue and black runs with confidence. You would like to go to the rail park and ride the steeps. "

The first 3-4 groups would all be beginner in my books.

Intermediate starts when you can start to carve on easy runs (big difference between carving and slider turns)

Advanced is when you're comfortable riding any terrain at any hill, and can carve well on almost any pitch, in almost any snow condition.

Expert is when you can do the advanced stuff but make it look effortless. An advanced snowboarder will ride black diamond moguls, an expert rider will do it with a very quiet upper body.

This video is actually a good demonstration of the difference between intermediate/advanced slider turns, and carving...






Snowboarding is 90% rider, 10% gear. Invest in a good instructor and your riding will thank you! :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Icey said:


> I guess you're right... =/
> 
> But what distinguishes beginner/intermediate/expert riders? (In your opinion)


Hmmm... good question . 
My ad hoc answer would go more in the direction of how much effort/concentration someone needs to ride rather than how many tricks he can perform or how fast he can go... a beginner is still very concentraded on himself, needs all his concentration to conciously process the right movements. He may be able to do some proper turns but they don't come naturally yet, he's very absorbed; bumps throw him off balance, icy patches make him insecurely scratching on heel edge, flats or cat tracks are obstacles. 

An intermediate can already use part of his attention for his surrounding. He has a certain balance, muscle memory, experience to react automatically to new conditions but still needs big part of his concentration to monitor his edges/check snow surface/use proper technique. He may feel fine on _his _setup but insecure on a new profile/length/...

An advanced has built up enough muscle memory by riding so many hours in many different situations that he doesn't have to conciously think about riding anymore. Has total edge control, mini adjustments with big effect. New situations won't throw him off, legs know what to do. He has complete independent upper/lower body coordination and can use all his attention to his surrounding - which you should have if you ride fast, cos things happen quickly . He's fine on many different types of boards, the perfect setup is a matter of optimization rather than enabling, however, he still profits from the optimal board. He gets down everywhere but may not look very elegant at times.

An expert does it all, with Sorels fixed with duct tape on a 2x4, with ease. He doesn't care about the setup, will carve n bomb with a noodle freestyle board as easily as with a designated freeride plank. He's home on anything in any condition in any situation any speed any pitch any obstacle - he can negociate everything with ease, seemingly effortless.

BTW: eh... didn't want to come across rude... it's just better/healthier for you to concentrate more on proper technique than just point it. To bomb can be fun, yes, but it's way more fun if you can mix high speed carves into it, chase friends, ride through a mogul field quickly, tackle jumps (thats something I am working at... ) than just unidimensionally let the board follow the fall line and be in constant danger to hurt yourself .


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

poutanen said:


> ... Going fast gets boring quick, carving HARD, and carving WELL are where the real thrills come from if you're planning on staying on-piste....


very well said. It never gets old, IMO. the g-forces, violent vibrations, all of it.


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> Don't lose your enthusiasm for snowboarding!
> 
> Just (dare I say it?) slow down a bit and make sure you are in FULL control of your board. Generally, beginners do not have this ability, even on easier slopes.
> Get technique mastered, then add speed.


Oh I won't ;P



poutanen said:


> This is how Fernie's snow school breaks it down:
> 
> "Adult Snowboard Ability Levels
> Group 1 This is your first time snowboarding.
> ...


That's awesome, thanks  I am (from your criteria) intermediate-ish.



neni said:


> Hmmm... good question .
> My ad hoc answer would go more in the direction of how much effort/concentration someone needs to ride rather than how many tricks he can perform or how fast he can go... a beginner is still very concentraded on himself, needs all his concentration to conciously process the right movements. He may be able to do some proper turns but they don't come naturally yet, he's very absorbed; bumps throw him off balance, icy patches make him insecurely scratching on heel edge, flats or cat tracks are obstacles.
> 
> An intermediate can already use part of his attention for his surrounding. He has a certain balance, muscle memory, experience to react automatically to new conditions but still needs big part of his concentration to monitor his edges/check snow surface/use proper technique. He may feel fine on _his _setup but insecure on a new profile/length/...
> ...


Awesome, thanks for making it a lot more clearer in my mind. Oh no worries, I prefer blunt and to the point as opposed to bundling facts with sugar. So thanks again!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Going fast gets boring quick


i'll pretend i didn't see this. it sounds like you just need to go faster


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> very well said. It never gets old, IMO. the g-forces, violent vibrations, all of it.


And the tired legs at the end of the day. Love the time in the afternoon when a resort gets almost empty and one can ride some last quick rounds and add long drawn out carves usinge the entire slope and completely suck the last energy out of the legs. You guys in CO are lucky with your highway sized groomers .


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'll pretend i didn't see this. it sounds like you just need to go faster


BAH!!! 

Found another video I was thinking of earlier. It's used at Nakiska to help people pick which group they're in. I'd say 1-3 are beginner, 4-5 is intermediate, 6+ is advanced, and for expert watch races or The Art of Flight. :hairy:

Intermediate is the big meaty stage of snowboarding. Most snowboarders I think never get past this. You can't buy your way past it either. The only way to progress is time, effort, and good coaching/instructing.


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

poutanen said:


> BAH!!!
> 
> Found another video I was thinking of earlier. It's used at Nakiska to help people pick which group they're in. I'd say 1-3 are beginner, 4-5 is intermediate, 6+ is advanced, and for expert watch races or The Art of Flight. :hairy:
> 
> Intermediate is the big meaty stage of snowboarding. Most snowboarders I think never get past this. You can't buy your way past it either. The only way to progress is time, effort, and good coaching/instructing.


From that video, I would say I'm a Level 5... >_>


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Icey said:


> From that video, I would say I'm a Level 5... >_>


so chillax, get a proper camber deck and you will be good for 5+ years of bombing  I believe even burton custom x would be to much for you  In my first season I tried to go as fast as possible, but was insecure, so not more 40mph, second winter I was going fast like hell, sometimes 60+, but I couldn't carve, however, was in control most of the time. Third winter I slowed down with speeds, but improved my technique. Ocasionally it's fun to point it down in the morning, but it gets boring to wait for friends  

Last year was excellent in Les Arcs, we had two waist deep powder days in the end of january.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> And the tired legs at the end of the day. Love the time in the afternoon when a resort gets almost empty and one can ride some last quick rounds and add long drawn out carves usinge the entire slope and completely suck the last energy out of the legs. You guys in CO are lucky with your highway sized groomers .


it's too bad we didn't get to ride any of that stuff. I know you guys were at Breck & Vail, so probably got plenty of it, but I am realizing more and more that Loveland isn't my cup of tea... 

Back on topic, I would caution that speed without control (i.e. ability to control your direction and come to a quick stop) is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

kosmoz said:


> so chillax, get a proper camber deck and you will be good for 5+ years of bombing  I believe even burton custom x would be to much for you  In my first season I tried to go as fast as possible, but was insecure, so not more 40mph, second winter I was going fast like hell, sometimes 60+, but I couldn't carve, however, was in control most of the time. Third winter I slowed down with speeds, but improved my technique. Ocasionally it's fun to point it down in the morning, but it gets boring to wait for friends
> 
> Last year was excellent in Les Arcs, we had two waist deep powder days in the end of january.


My friend got a Jones flagship; he has the same experience as me, we learnt together . Link to board HERE.

Should I tell him he's out of his depth with that board since that's not far off of the Kessler?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Icey said:


> My friend got a Jones flagship; he has the same experience as me, we learnt together . Link to board HERE.
> 
> Should I tell him he's out of his depth with that board since that's not far off of the Kessler?


not to faroff where? In price range? In riding it copares as 911 (jones) and ariel atom (kessler). If you know how, you will drive faster in ariel atom round the track, but would you use it everyday for every day driving? 

Take this one https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Dupraz_D1_Snowboard_1829cm_60_Black_2016-(53648)) you will rip the groomers and fload on everything the mother nature throws at you.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Icey said:


> My friend got a Jones flagship; he has the same experience as me, we learnt together . Link to board HERE.
> 
> Should I tell him he's out of his depth with that board since that's not far off of the Kessler?


Haha... you two are in a one-up eachother competition who has the "gnarlier" board? 

Well... some like to learn it the hard way - he'll certainly learn to use his knees . 
I wouldn’t recommend the Flag to someone who solely rides groomers. It's super stable at high speed, sure, it also carves great, but actually this is only it's back up purpose; it is built for and shines at big mountain, slay steep n deep pow, wide fast turns in open terrain, or to simply point it. It's very stiff which gives awesome respons and is great in pow but a nuisance in moguls. If your resorts are anything alike ours - which I assume since we have similar snow conditions - it's a PITA in the afternoon bumps which pile up. I never ride the Flag in the afternoon crud, especially not in spring when Fiat Polo sized moguls build up :laugh: 

There are better boards to suit a one quiver resort carve n bomb purpose... Custom X for example would be a sweet deck which you can ride and grow into many years, offering more versatility, easier to negociate all conditions during a day in a resort.
Or look into the successor of the Never Summer Raptor if you also like CRC. Very balanced board for all mtn. Very fast n stable, carves "for free" and easy enough to handle that a 120lb girl can navigate a 164 through crud n moguls . Actually, that's the backup deck the hubby takes when the bumps get too unnerving for his Carbon Flag. (Oh... btw: tell your friend he should have gotten the Carbon... way more _gnarlier_ than the standard version :laugh



kosmoz said:


> not to faroff where? In price range? In riding it copares as 911 (jones) and ariel atom (kessler). If you know how, you will drive faster in ariel atom round the track, but would you use it everyday for every day driving?


So you've ridden both.. ? Haha, I've used that car analogy with the 911 for a Flag before as well, I think it's a good picture. It's a awesome deck for the right conditions in the right hands. Take a 911 onto a bumpy wood track and you have problems. Give it to a learner and he'll struggle.


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

neni said:


> Haha... you two are in a one-up eachother competition who has the "gnarlier" board?


No...........okay maybe. =/


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Neni, kessler ride has 137,25cm eff edge on 163 board. Jones Carbon flagship has 121 on 164. The ratio is like 0,84 on kessler and 0,737 on jones, so to have the same eff edge, jones must be 178  Both stiff as fuck, but eff edge is dramatically different, plus the shape of kessler is not so friendly on powder.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> Neni, kessler ride has 137,25cm eff edge on 163 board. Jones Carbon flagship has 121 on 164. The ratio is like 0,84 on kessler and 0,737 on jones, so to have the same eff edge, jones must be 178  Both stiff as fuck, but eff edge is dramatically different, plus the shape of kessler is not so friendly on powder.


The question remains...


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

Okay, I've done a lot of research on boards and thanks to you guys explaining thoroughly the divisions of beginner, intermediate etc...

So after narrowing down to three boards, which seem to be Ride boards, I've done the comparing and assessed each one and looked up a load of reviews and what division board it is etc..etc...

I am thinking of the Ride Highlife UL Hybrid Camber Snowboard, 2016.

Now...*braces self*...is this...*sigh*....wise, okay? D:

*hides from neni*


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:laugh:

I actually was thinking about mentioning the Highlife as an option - together with the X and Raptor - but didn't cos it is a notch more unforgiving and thus left it away. 

Ride it. Demo it and see if you like it. I did like it a lot, stable, fast, responsive and carves well (Only didn't buy one cos it's too close to my Flag in terms of stiffness). 

When you demo one, ride it in multiple conditions, not only on a perfectly groomed morning slope. You gonna have to ride that deck all season all over your mtn and it should be joyful most of that time . See how well you can handle it on narrow cat tracks, in mogul fields, not only on opend wide groomers. Check if you can push it into a nice carve, if you can vary the radius. Then fetch a X for comparison (my take: it's bit less burly). Then fetch e.g. a Rome Agent Camber to have a comparison if a more "normal" board wouldn’t give you a nice rounded riding feeling all over the mtn or if you _really_ prefer stiffer decks.

 really... my comments are only good intended. A challenging board _can_ be a positive challenge, but it also can hold one back. If you have to constantly muscle the plank, this isn't helpful to improve technique. I've been there; and did profit a lot when I got a more suitable deck.


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

neni said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I actually was thinking about mentioning the Highlife as an option - together with the X and Raptor - but didn't cos it is a notch more unforgiving and thus left it away.
> 
> ...


Haha. 

Oh brilliant, i'll definitely have a look around then. Thank you so much for your advice  8)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BTW: I don’t give comments abt boards I have not ridden myself, therefore the list of my options to recomment is very short. If you want more options to check... the thread is bit older but I had asked there when preparing to get an idea for which decks I should look at the demos. Many guys there which recommended decks which could also be worth for you to look at (just cross out the chicks decks ) 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/74850-groomer-board-help-me-choose.html


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

neni said:


> An expert does it all, with Sorels fixed with duct tape on a 4x4, with ease. He doesn't care about the setup, will carve n bomb with a noodle freestyle board as easily as with a designated freeride plank. He's home on anything in any condition in any situation any speed any pitch any obstacle - he can negociate everything with ease, seemingly effortless.


One of my favorite examples of rider over equipment is the Every Third Thursday, Pinewood Derby. Those guys ride better than me on 2x4's haha


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I actually was thinking about mentioning the Highlife as an option - together with the X and Raptor - but didn't cos it is a notch more unforgiving and thus left it away.


I'm not sure if the Highlife would be classed as more unforgiving than an X? I have a highlife, admittedly never ridden an X but I didn't find the highlife unforgiving, and I got one after my first season, probably being a level 5 on that video as well. The rocker in the nose makes turn initiation easier than a board of it's flex would indicate, though I wouldn't put him on a 161 as he linked!

But, that Highlife is also very expensive. You don't need to spend that much money, especially when there's a lot of last seasons boards out there that would suit your needs just fine. You want something more aggressive than your BOD, I had a quick scan on the website you linked the highlife from, and think all of these would do the job just fine of allowing you to ride faster and more aggressively, some may be more unforgiving than others, but that's not necessarily a good or bad trait. 

Anyway, all of these are on sale, and they all have some form of camber under the feet at least. Any money you save by buying one of these, invest into extending your trip so you get more days on snow. Extra days are worth more than any board!

Endeavor High 5, you already have a BOD. This is their stiffest most aggressive deck with more camber, but still has rocker in nose and tail for float and forgiveness. - https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Endeavor_High_Five_Postive_Camber_Snowboard_159cm_2014-(72159)

Capita Black Snowboard of Death - Most similar to the highlife here, aggressive all mountain destroyer. - https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Capita_Black_Snowboard_Of_Death_Snowboard_159cm_2015-(78243)

K2 Slayblade - https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/K2_Slayblade_Hybrid_Camber_Snowboard_156cm_2015-(84664)

Yes the Greats - Aggressive Asym twin, many positive reviews of its carving ability. - https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Y...mber_Snowboard_156cm_Mike_Ranquet_2015-(82811)

Nitro Pantera - Most similar to the Custom X, full camber and stiff. https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Nitro_Pantera_Positive_Camber_Snowboard_160cm_2015-(91848)

If I were you, I'd either get the High 5 as the best value, really good price there. Or the Capita BSOD, but really any of the above would be a step in the right direction from your BOD, with the Pantera being the most aggressive and least recommended, but figured I'd throw it in.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> I'm not sure if the Highlife would be classed as more unforgiving than an X)


yeah... you're right, "unforgiving" is the wrong term. I rather meant tad stiffer - I assume it's the torsional stiffness -, harder to bend, less dampening (a confusing term as well :laugh... it goes more in the direction of a Flag or Coal which won't absorb much of the underground bumpyness but plow over things, they are only fun if you ride fast (I call them "early morning good groomer condition boards", whereas a Raptor or X swallow more of that unevenness and are not as bulky/burly in moguls ("all day all mtn board"). Highlife was somewhere in between those. Provably splitting hairs, tho .


----------



## Icey (Oct 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I'm not sure if the Highlife would be classed as more unforgiving than an X? I have a highlife, admittedly never ridden an X but I didn't find the highlife unforgiving, and I got one after my first season, probably being a level 5 on that video as well. The rocker in the nose makes turn initiation easier than a board of it's flex would indicate, though I wouldn't put him on a 161 as he linked!
> 
> But, that Highlife is also very expensive. You don't need to spend that much money, especially when there's a lot of last seasons boards out there that would suit your needs just fine. You want something more aggressive than your BOD, I had a quick scan on the website you linked the highlife from, and think all of these would do the job just fine of allowing you to ride faster and more aggressively, some may be more unforgiving than others, but that's not necessarily a good or bad trait.
> 
> ...


Ah okay, i'm having a look at those boards now. All of them seem pretty decent. =)

I'm not going to go for the Endeavor because it's a true twin base which is the same as my BOD. But I am looking at the Capita BSOD with fair interest >

Thanks for the reply, appreciated 



neni said:


> yeah... you're right, "unforgiving" is the wrong term. I rather meant tad stiffer - I assume it's the torsional stiffness -, harder to bend, less dampening (a confusing term as well :laugh... it goes more in the direction of a Flag or Coal which won't absorb much of the underground bumpyness but plow over things, they are only fun if you ride fast (I call them "early morning good groomer condition boards", whereas a Raptor or X swallow more of that unevenness and are not as bulky/burly in moguls ("all day all mtn board"). Highlife was somewhere in between those. Provably splitting hairs, tho .


Soo...

Endeavor/BSOD is easier to ride, shred the mountain

Raptor/ X is slightly harder to ride in terms of absorbing shocks to the board...

and Highlife is somewhere inbetween?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Icey said:


> l
> Endeavor/BSOD is easier to ride, shred the mountain
> 
> Raptor/ X is slightly harder to ride in terms of absorbing shocks to the board...
> ...


Dunno. I don’t know Endeavor/BSOD, thus I can't answer this. What I said was that Highlife is slightly harder than Raptor/X. Raptor/X are pretty good at absorbing shocks for boards in this category of "aggressive boards to charge and carve".


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Capita Mercury or last year Totally Fkn Awesome (same board, different name) would be my choise from capita range, BSOD went all in to freeriding side. 

Also take a look ar Rome MOD, Nitro Blacklight, K2 Slayblade, Rossignol krypto, Burton Custom X, NS snowtrooper, there are plenty of agressive all mountain boards, that would satisfy your need for speed and won't blow your bank


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

You really are just wasting money on buying a Kessler...!

You will (without being rude) look like a complete nob using this on the slopes...!

I have friends here in Norway that have them, about a dozen of them, they all race SBX, and none of them would ever consider using them to ride on the slopes. They are specialised boards for very specific uses and just not something you can use how you think you can...!
Apex are another brand very similar to the Kessler.

Buy a board that you can have fun on. And in return you will indeed have more fun...! Unless of course you are looking to take up SBX in which case only use it for that as it will trash very quickly if not looked after correctly...


----------



## Bon (Apr 5, 2016)

*Kessler Ride 168 Wide (Custom) 'Bluebird' Snowboard*

I needed a new snowboard this year the old one was so ground down that the metal edges were almost non-exhistant. So after hours of research and reading I decided to go for it, and order a Custom built kessler Ride snowboard. Why Custom well I have big feet and the Ride 168cm comes at a standard width of 258mm wide at the waist. my previous board was 264mm wide at he waist and I always felt it was a smidge to narrow. So I went for the custom made option bit dearer at £1200 but you get to pick your own colour (I chose Blue with Red Kessler Logo looks awesome) Waist width I chose was 266mm with 318mm at the nose and 304mm at the tail. Frankly I do not know why they don't offer a wide as standard because anyone big enough to ride a board 168cm long is going to have big feet. Anyway, after spending the money I can report. JOY, JOY, JOY and MORE JOY. WOW and Double WOW. This board which I have Named BLUEBIRD for 2 reasons firstly its Blue and secondly after Donald Campbell's Car that broke the land speed record a number of years ago. Man this board flies. Mr Kessler has got the shape and the flex perfect, when you are powering through a carving turn with your knees bent you can feel the flow of the board and by applying just the right amount of extra pressure on the gas pedal (rear foot toe or rear calf (depending) you can accelerate out of the turn because of the spring in the board. The Kolthoid shape works as described. The cambered centre makes the board perform like a classic camber board during power and slip turns. However the rockered nose and tail sections means that the edges never catch when riding on the flat of the board on those long flat shushes. Problem is solved you won't have to even consider some of the bullshit suggestions about detuning your edges. No way, Keep your edges razor sharp carve your turns as aggressively as you like and observe those envious looks that everyone else on the mountain gives you as you create some poetry in motion. I love this board it has been created by a master craftsman. It handles everything well. Groomed piest, moguls, ice in the morning and slush in the afternoon. Beautiful, buy one. Finally the sintered base is perfect, it holds wax better than the pertex base on my previous board. those new mats they have at the chair lifts scrapes the wax off much more quickly that in the old days therefore you should get your board waxed more often I would suggest every 2 days. Bon.


----------



## Gboates (Dec 3, 2017)

Bon said:


> I needed a new snowboard this year the old one was so ground down that the metal edges were almost non-exhistant. So after hours of research and reading I decided to go for it, and order a Custom built kessler Ride snowboard. Why Custom well I have big feet and the Ride 168cm comes at a standard width of 258mm wide at the waist. my previous board was 264mm wide at he waist and I always felt it was a smidge to narrow. So I went for the custom made option bit dearer at £1200 but you get to pick your own colour (I chose Blue with Red Kessler Logo looks awesome) Waist width I chose was 266mm with 318mm at the nose and 304mm at the tail. Frankly I do not know why they don't offer a wide as standard because anyone big enough to ride a board 168cm long is going to have big feet. Anyway, after spending the money I can report. JOY, JOY, JOY and MORE JOY. WOW and Double WOW. This board which I have Named BLUEBIRD for 2 reasons firstly its Blue and secondly after Donald Campbell's Car that broke the land speed record a number of years ago. Man this board flies. Mr Kessler has got the shape and the flex perfect, when you are powering through a carving turn with your knees bent you can feel the flow of the board and by applying just the right amount of extra pressure on the gas pedal (rear foot toe or rear calf (depending) you can accelerate out of the turn because of the spring in the board. The Kolthoid shape works as described. The cambered centre makes the board perform like a classic camber board during power and slip turns. However the rockered nose and tail sections means that the edges never catch when riding on the flat of the board on those long flat shushes. Problem is solved you won't have to even consider some of the bullshit suggestions about detuning your edges. No way, Keep your edges razor sharp carve your turns as aggressively as you like and observe those envious looks that everyone else on the mountain gives you as you create some poetry in motion. I love this board it has been created by a master craftsman. It handles everything well. Groomed piest, moguls, ice in the morning and slush in the afternoon. Beautiful, buy one. Finally the sintered base is perfect, it holds wax better than the pertex base on my previous board. those new mats they have at the chair lifts scrapes the wax off much more quickly that in the old days therefore you should get your board waxed more often I would suggest every 2 days. Bon.


I agree completely. Such rubbish about Burton Custom Xs etc... life is short get a Kessler. I have had 3 down to one... ?


----------



## tobcar (May 11, 2020)

I realise this is quite a bit later, but if someone reads this for reference, Kessler "The Ride" 168 is my favorite board. I'm 182cm/92kg so I need a really stiff board to get good kick out of turns, and the Kessler delivers on this. I have the Gecko Plates which provides a wonderfully smooth ride on chattering hard snow, like bad, frozen steep off-piste, where you sometimes need to power through some unpleasant stuff just to get where you need to. Edge grip is fenomenal and carving capability is beyond my ability - I'm clearly the limiting factor here, not the board.

The only area where it may stuggle a bit compared to my other board is float really - Both my 170 Unity Dominion 170 and my 172 Ultra WIde Nitro Suprateam of course floats better in powder, which may save you from walking/swimming when you end up having to cross flat powder fields.

realistically, jagged ice is unfortunately something I come across more often than 2m deep powder, so the Kessler is really my go-to most days. It's fast enough to keep up with hard-charging skier buddies, which is not true for 99% of the boards out there.

I would say that I'm a decent snowboarder, but by no means exceptional. I do have a lot of experience of very steep and difficult off-piste though, and have been boarding in the alps since 1992. Favorite spots include Galtiberg in Engelberg, Aiguille du midi, La Grave and Zermatt. (The pic is the Nitro Suprateam, not the Kessler though)


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

tobcar said:


> I realise this is quite a bit later, but if someone reads this for reference, Kessler "The Ride" 168 is my favorite board.



So The Ride is now replaced by the Spectra? That one is marketed as an all-mountain board on the Kessler site. How long is the running length or effective edge on that one? They don't list that on their site.

It's all this and that about Euler spiral shape which would mean the sidecut is increasingly tighter towards the tip and tail. Which I btw think Salomon might be using on the Sick Stick and First Call... or at least a non linear variant of it.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Interesting. Nitro does the same with its progressive sidecuts.


----------

